# Non EMS Question help please



## Rightroad (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey Guy's I know this is a EMT forum but I couldn't get a answer elsewhere so I thought I would try here. I live in Texas and am inquiring about a job with a local Police department as a 911 Operator. They require you to become TCLEOSE Certified and I am wondering if there will be a physical agility test for the certification or the department as a dispatcher. I injured my ankle a few months back and have Subluxation of a tendon in the ankle. I am still trying to regain strength and mobility in the ankle with PT. I am going next week for a written Test with the department, I wanted to know if it was worth going still with a messed up ankle? 

-Thanks


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 18, 2013)

...Call the department and ask. There is no way any Internet forum can help you out with this.


----------

